# Schmiede Guide



## -SaVer- (9. September 2007)

Hi

Ich habe mit meinem neuen Char Schmiedekunst gelernt 

Deshalb such ich einen Guide in der SUFU hab ich leider keinen gefunden
Wäre sehr nett wenn sich jemand melden würde 

Mfg SaVer


PS : sry ich habe nur unter SUFU geguckt aber untendrunter is einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte löschen


----------



## Toyuki (10. September 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...amp;hl=schmiede

??
3 sec sufu ...


----------



## Logeras (11. September 2007)

Im Offiziellen WoW-Forum gibs ein super Schmiedeguide.


----------



## -SaVer- (11. September 2007)

Sry habe jetzt auch gefunden


----------

